# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Требуется помощь!!!!!

## SLiP121

Скачиваю игры устанавливаю всё нормально.При запуске игры выскакивает сообщение
xrEngine.exe-Системная ошибка
Запуск программы невозможен,так как на компьютере отсутствует
d3dx9_42dll.
Игра не запускается.Помогите советом Плисссс

----------


## briliant333

помогите... посоветуйте какой лучше офис покупать ?  http://www.knhimki.ru/

----------

